# Standing Sideways



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

new..? it's not that new but fav rider has to be mcmorris...even though he didn't get a proper part. He's the youngest and has the sickest style imo...I also really Mikkel, Kazu, and Danny Davis of course 

I didn't really the overall film though...it was really short and felt like a feature of all the riders in diffrent chunks...didn't really flow..and although the film 'Shoot the Moon' did theirs in the same "chunking stlyle" i felt that it flowed much better than standing sideways...nonetheless, it's still a pretty sick movie 8/10 maybe?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I thought Kazu had the best part. Just watched vacaction and Pat Moore drops hammers


----------

